# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  برجاء فك كود بلاكبيرى 8520 curve

## العبد2010

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اعطائي كود فك جهازي ليصبح مفتوحا 
المعلومات: Blackberry 8520Curve
pin  26f88f23 imei 367257044646615 i.t.e us listed 89nn wifi-bt hdw-22736-002 revl ver20211

----------


## slim6380

Make: BlackBerry 
Model: Curve 8520 
MEP: MEP-40488-002 
PRD: PRD-90001-168 
Active Lock: SIM 
IMEI: 358140049174974

----------


## ابتسام

شكرا  عمل جيد

----------


## WARRIOR

في انتظار الخبراء

----------

